# Don't mess with the Queen's guard



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 27, 2015)

File this under why I hate most people - everything is a fucking joke now.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 27, 2015)

Handled well, though a mild stick would have been met with my approval.


----------



## Dame (Jun 27, 2015)

I'd have liked to see him arrested.


----------



## medicchick (Jun 28, 2015)

Why on Earth would you think it's OK to touch an armed person doing their job without their permission or knowledge?  Some places his ass would have been tazed I'm sure.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 28, 2015)

Fucking retards! People think its ok to do retarded shit and when they get handled, they get all butt hurt...

M.


----------



## digrar (Jun 28, 2015)

Muppet said:


> Fucking retards! People think its ok to do retarded shit and when they get handled, they get all butt hurt...
> 
> M.



I would have liked to have seen him get butt stroked.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 28, 2015)

digrar said:


> I would have liked to have seen him get butt stroked.


 
Put a hand that close to my gun and watch what happens.  Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 28, 2015)

I wonder if he would still be laughing if his forearm was pointing 90 degrees in the opposite direction after having his elbow broken for being a clown.

Or am I being to Un-PC?


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 28, 2015)

digrar said:


> I would have liked to have seen him get butt stroked.



And his giggling buddy running video as well... just on principle.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 28, 2015)

I would take his soul.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 28, 2015)

You guys will love this then. I hate idiots with zero situational awareness.


----------



## poison (Jun 29, 2015)

Love these. Those guys are badass, I would love to see one lay the smack down. 

My only interaction was when I had a week break to come back to the US to visit my folks during my idf service. I had a layover in London to visit a female friend, and took one day to see the sights. I was walking around the tower of London, wearing a sweatshirt with paratroop wings on it, it was dead quiet, no other tourists, when all of a sudden someone behind me says 'so you think you're a badass, hmm?'. I turned in surprise, and said 'excuse me?'. 'you heard me, you think you're a fucking badass? ' so I said' what makes you think that? '' well, you're wearing an idf para shirt, you need to earn that, I've jumped with those guys, I know '. ' funny you say that, I am one of those guys'. 

We had a nice chat after that. Cool guy in his 40's who was a guard or security there, with over 500 jumps, on the skydiving team or something. Definitely made me feel like a noob.


----------



## Trev (Jul 31, 2015)

It wasn't that long ago in the span of history when dick heads that would try and dick around with the guards would be dragged to the Tower of London.


----------

